# komisches verhalten zwischen den browsern



## Freaki (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo

habe nen Script, der im IE und Opera funktioniert!
Leider nur net in FireFOx, Safari und Netscape!
Nu meine Frage, was ist an dem Code falsch! 
bzw wie muss ich das standartisieren
das es auch opera u netscape akzeptiert!
HABE JAVA alles im HEAD drin!



```
<script type="text/javascript">

werting = 0;

function wechsle_load(ich) 
{
for (var x = 0; x < ich; x++)
{
document.getElementById(x).disabled=true;
}
for (var g = 0; g < ich; g++)
{
var h = "c" + g;
if (document.getElementsByName("ankreuzen")[0].checked == true)
{
document.getElementById(h).disabled=true;
}
}
}
function ausgeben (info)
{
var sound = werting; 
if (sound == 0) {alert(info);}
werting++;
return werting;
}
function wechsle_art4(id) 
{
var REALid = "c"+ id;
if(document.getElementsByName(REALid)[0].checked == true) {
      	var deaktiviert = false;
}
else {
var deaktiviert = true;
}
	document.getElementById(id).disabled=deaktiviert;
}
function wechsle_art(anzahl) 
{
if(document.getElementsByName("ankreuzen")[0].checked == true)
{
      	var deaktiviert = true;
}
else {
var deaktiviert = false;
}
for	(var y = 0; y < anzahl; y++)
{
var p = "c" + y;
document.getElementById(p).disabled=deaktiviert;
}

if (document.getElementsByName("ankreuzen")[0].checked == true)
{
      	var deaktiviertx = true;
	for	(var m = 0; m < anzahl; m++)
{
    document.getElementById(m).disabled=deaktiviertx;
   }
		
}

else
{
	var deaktiviertx = false;
	for	(var m = 0; m < anzahl; m++)
{
  s = "c" + m;
  if (document.getElementsByName(s)[0].checked == true)
  {
  document.getElementById(m).disabled=deaktiviertx;
  }
}
}
}
function CheckInput (sollwert) 
{
werting = 0;
var zzzzzzz = 0;
 for (var c=0;c < sollwert;c++) {
  if (document.getElementById(c).disabled == true){zzzzzzz++;}
   }
  
 if ((sollwert == zzzzzzz) && (document.getElementsByName("ankreuzen")[0].checked == false))
 {
  alert("Bitte entscheiden Sie sich bei Ihren Charts!");
  return false;
 } 
  return true;
}
</script>
```


MEIN PHP CODE WO ALLES EINGEBUNDEN IST

```
<input id="c'.$kai.'" type="checkbox" onclick="wechsle_art4(\''.$kai.'\');ausgeben(\''.$message.'\');" name="charts[]" value="'.$chartname.'">'.$chartname.'


if ($_POST[s_chartsx] == 'geklickt') {echo '<input onclick="javascript:wechsle_art(\''.$ich.'\');" id="ankreuzen" type="checkbox" name="s_chartsx" value="geklickt" checked>'.$abfrag_bewerb_16;}


<input id="'.$p.'" name="s_nachweis[]" type="file" class="inputfeed1xxx">
```


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2008)

Das ist keine Java, das ist JavaScript.
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun


----------



## Freaki (9. Mai 2008)

entschuldigung. das weiss ich auch. habs nur falsch ausgedrückt!
an was kann es liegen


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2008)

Du verstehst nich, das ist kein Forum für Java-Script, sondern für Java. Zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.
Ich verschieb das mal...


----------



## Freaki (9. Mai 2008)

ohh.jetz wo du s sagst.


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2008)

ich glaub er hats noch net verstanden 

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------

